# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Nancy Mace (US House, SC-1)

## Brian4Liberty

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

Candidate Name: Nancy Mace
Office Sought: U.S. House, South Carolina
Prior Office: State Representative - SC House Rep 99
Website: https://nancymace.org/

Social Media: 
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/nancyrmace/
Twitter - https://www.twitter.com/NancyMace
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPZ...WWLzVgyBoY1mnQ
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/nancyrmace/

Candidate Profile: On the Issues
Civil Liberties: 
Constitutional Issues: 
Economic Issues: 
Foreign Policy: 
Social Issues: 
Overall Issues Rating: 

Race Profile: Competition & Demographics
State: South Carolina
District: N/A
Incumbent: U.S. Rep. Joe Cunningham (D)
Primary Date:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Cook PVI:
Relevant poll numbers: 

Overall Race Profile Rating: 

Miscellaneous Pros/Cons

Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers: none

Endorsements: Rand Paul.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd5veEwyZ_4

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Rand Paul makes endorsement in tense SC race for Cunningham’s seat
December 05, 2019




> A Republican looking to reclaim South Carolina’s former GOP stronghold, the 1st Congressional District, received an endorsement from a well-known U.S. senator.
> 
> State Rep. Nancy Mace, R-Berkeley, announced Wednesday she was endorsed by U.S. Sen. Rand Paul, a Republican from Kentucky.
> 
> “Nancy Mace is a leader in the fight for liberty who will stand up for the Constitution and conservative values,” Paul said, according to a tweet from Mace. “We need her in Washington, and I hope you’ll join me in supporting her campaign.”
> ...
> More: https://www.thestate.com/news/politi...238066274.html

----------


## Warlord

She is leading in two polls:

https://www.fitsnews.com/2019/10/29/...-out-in-front/

https://www.fitsnews.com/2019/10/15/...district-race/

Although lots of undecided voters.

This is a critical race and a rare opportunity to elect a liberty conservative (in my opinion).

----------


## dannno

Donated.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Donated.


+rep!

----------


## Warlord

Nancy has raised over 500k! She is doing very well but still needs our support. Outside groups like the Club 4 Growth are taking her seriously.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

